# Online Filling Out Thingy.....?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd ask... 

For obedience entries, I always use Oaklines since I have terrible handwriting (my penmanship went down the drain after I broke my wrist a few years back). The nice thing too is that the dog's information is saved so you don't have to type up names and #'s when you go in to make an entry. 

Is there something like that for conformation?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I use infodog for everything...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So there isn't an oaklines equivalent?  

*** I've looked at using infodog in the past, but am nervous about entering my CC information on there after people complained about the site not being absolutely secure?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use Entries On Time about equal to the amount I use Infodog. I call them in at 1-800-9992-8955 .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Boy do I feel dumb..... and you guys should have pointed out the obvious! I'm always going to be the first to laugh at myself. And as soon as I'm done smacking my forehead, I'll be laughing.  

I was under the impression that oaklines was just for performance events. And actually I never noticed if there was an option for conformation since I couldn't find the word conformation on there. Uh. Er. That would be what "breed" is right. :doh:


----------

